# GXP to Press Fit BB30



## Emdy (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello all,
Im currently use SRAM red GXP bottom bracket and I'm getting new frame which it uses Press Fit BB30. Can you direct me to what I need to buy to convert it for new frame. Thanks ahead.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Here ya go.

http://wheelsmfg.com/products/bottom-brackets-front-drivetrain/bb-adapters/bb-30-shims-sram.html


----------



## Emdy (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you for the site.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Make sure to get the PF30, not BB30...difference is subtle but crucial


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluffplace said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://wheelsmfg.com/products/bottom-brackets-front-drivetrain/bb-adapters/bb-30-shims-sram.html


That's what I use.


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

Which BB do I need for SW SL4 ? It uses PF30.... So GXP or BB30 (going to SramRed12)


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

JC29 said:


> Which BB do I need for SW SL4 ? It uses PF30.... So GXP or BB30 (going to SramRed12)


Specialized Tarmac SL-4 uses BB30


----------

